# Vostok Generalskie ...



## Dane144 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi all !!! I have falling in love with a Vostok Radio Room watch, but I can not seem to find one for sale..Any ideas ???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dane144 said:


> Hi all !!!Â I have falling in love with a Vostok Radio Room watch, but I can not seem to find one for sale..Any ideas ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting looking watches,keep an eye on Ebay is all I can suggest Dane


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dane144 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all !!!Â I have falling in love with a Vostok Radio Room watch, but I can not seem to find one for sale..Any ideas ???
> ...


'Vostok Radio Room' watch? What's that then?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it's the one that has the 3 minutes after every 1/4 hour marked in red on the dial, ie 0-3 15-18 30-33 45-48.

Radio operators tune into the sos channel for 3 mins every 1/4 hour.

Saw a clock marked up like this the other week, nearly bought it, didn't, regretted it and now I can't remember where I saw it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks like this....










Photo Alan's Vintage Watches.

If using this photo is a problem please delete it


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks PG & Mac - that is really interesting, I'd no idea. I'm going to look out for one of these









Thanks for raising the subject Dane.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Looks like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Alan would have a problem with that Mac, he's a great watchman.









Roy certainly won't mind, I'm sure.









It's time I put a link to Alan's site on mine.









I've visited Alan's page quite a few times and learned a lot.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm after one of these too. There was one on eBay last Christmas but I got home late and didn't get a chance to bid. It didn't sell and I'm still kicking myself for missing it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm after one of these too.Â There was one on eBay last Christmas but I got home late and didn't get a chance to bid.Â It didn't sell and I'm still kicking myself for missing itÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I see one I`ll let you know Rich, they`re not really my cup of tea


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheers Mac. They're an acquired taste for sure


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And there I thought they were just another daft dialed vostok


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Rare as rocking horse poo...... they do come up now and again

though beware of imitations (repainted normal Vostoks) at ridiculous prices

a nice original one will be worht the wait


----------



## Dane144 (Jul 1, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Rare as rocking horse poo...... they do come up now and again
> 
> though beware of imitations (repainted normal Vostoks) at ridiculous prices
> 
> ...


Hello X.

What do U mean when you say painted up ? Is it impossible to tell from a close-up picture even ?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This may come as a supprise but fakes of even _`normal`_ Vostoks have been made in China, there was a link somewhere on the forum.

It wouldn`t take too much effort to get a dial redone on a Vostok Amphibia to make it look like a `Radio Room` model


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Dane144 said:


> Hello X.
> 
> What do U mean when you say painted up ? Is it impossible to tell from a close-up picture even ?
> 
> ...


It is impossible to tell unless you had an original one in your left and the dodgy one on your right.

the fake signal room ones are repainted genuine vostoks - a seller trying to get some extra money for a cheaper model.

some basic tell tale clues are the correct bezel and case configuration and they should have 'made in cccp' not 'made in russia(POCCNIA)' at the bottom of the dial

for example...

good luck


----------

